# سوال عن اللغة التى كتب بها الانجيل ؟



## واحدمن الناس (6 مايو 2008)

*سوال عن اللغة التى كتب بها الانجيل ؟
جميع الاناجيل و ليس واحد فقط 
و لماذا كتب بتلك اللغة ؟
و ما هى لغة عيسى بن مريم علية السلام ؟

و اشكركم شكرا جزيلا *​


----------



## صوت الرب (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سوال عن اللغة التى كتب بها الانجيل ؟*

*أهلا بك عزيزي و أهلا بكل تساؤلاتك



			سوال عن اللغة التى كتب بها الانجيل ؟
جميع الاناجيل و ليس واحد فقط 
و لماذا كتب بتلك اللغة ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الجذر الأصلي للعهد الجديد ( الإنجيل ) هو اليوناني
و كتب باللغة اليونانية لأنها اللغة الرسمية للدولة 
و بالتأكيد اللغة الأكثر إنتشارا بين الناس
و هذا ساعد على الانتشار السريع للأناجيل



			و ما هى لغة عيسى بن مريم علية السلام ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

إن كنت تقصد لغة يسوع المسيح له
كل المجد فلغته هي اللغة الآرامية 
.*


----------



## My Rock (6 مايو 2008)

واحدمن الناس قال:


> *سوال عن اللغة التى كتب بها الانجيل ؟*​
> 
> *جميع الاناجيل و ليس واحد فقط *
> *و لماذا كتب بتلك اللغة ؟*
> ...


 
اللغة التي كتب بها العهد الجديد بصورة عامة هي اليونانية

اما لغة عيسى, فنحن لا نعرف من هو عيسى عليه السلام
لما تسأل في منتدى مسيحي تستخدم مسطلحات مسيحية
عسى ان تتعلم مستقبلا
اللغات التي تكلم بها السيد المسيح هي الارامية و العبرية و اليونانية بطبيعة الحال


----------



## enass (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سوال عن اللغة التى كتب بها الانجيل ؟*

و ما هى لغة عيسى بن مريم علية السلام ؟

و اشكركم شكرا جزيلا [/b][/font][/color][/size][/center][/quote]

*من هذا عيسى الذي تتكلم عنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## taten (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سوال عن اللغة التى كتب بها الانجيل ؟*

*متى كتب بالعبرى ثم ترجم انجيلة الى اليونانى اما الانجيلين الثلاثة الباقين مرقس و لوقا و يوحنا فقد كتبوا باليونانية لانهم لم يوجهوا اناجيلهم للعبرانيين ولكن رغم ان لغة المسيح كانت الأرامية فانا اعتقد ان الانجيليين حرصوا على ترجمة مقولاتة و تعاليمة التى سمعوها منة بالآرامية بدقة الى اليونانية ولا تنسى ان يوحنا اتجة لليونان وهو فى سن صغير نسبيآ فمن الممكن ان يكون قد اجاد اللغة اليونانية و مرقس كان مترجم بطرس ومساعدة وبالتالى فهو يجيد اليونانية كذلك لوقا كان طبيب وكان مترجم بولس وبالتالى يجيد اليونانية *


----------

